# Product Manager jobs in the US



## joebro (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I'm going to be moving to the US with my fiancé, who is a US citizen, in May. I work as a Product Manager for a tech company in the UK at the moment. I have over ten years experience in tech, but only 2 years as a Product Manager.

I'm interested to find out how easy it is to find a job over in the US. Does anyone have any experience looking for jobs in a similar field over there?


----------



## marki (Jan 19, 2017)

Sorry to jump on the bandwagon but I'm in an almost identical situation. 15 years tech and 2 years as product director.

Emigrating from South Africa.


----------



## joebro (Mar 19, 2016)

If you get a job first, maybe you could hire me? Just kidding. Where are you planning on moving to? I'm most likely moving to New York or California (probably San Francisco).


----------



## marki (Jan 19, 2017)

Same areas of interest but America is really big. I don't know enough just yet to exclude anything.

Coming from Cape Town, we'd really like some sea and mountains but we are super flexible. I think somewhere that gets a lot of snow would be very tough to adjust to though. My kids have only ever seen snow on TV!


----------



## joebro (Mar 19, 2016)

I think California is perfect for you then. It's probably as close as you're going to get to Cape Town climate-wise.

California has snow, but you have to travel for a few hours from the major cities in order to get to it. You're unlikely to see it in San Francisco and certainly not in LA or San Diego.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Depends on where you are moving to - if it's a technology hub, the market is good for job seekers these days.


----------



## joebro (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks for the response. Do you know how perceptive US employers are to Europeans (and in particular, to Brits)?


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

As long as you have rights to work - no one cares in the US tech sector where you're from. Actually it's even illegal to ask that on an interview.


----------



## joebro (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm not worried about being discriminated against. I'm just wondering what US companies will think when reviewing my resume and seeing all my experience is in the UK. Will they look on it favorably or do they not value European tech companies highly and will therefore look down on my experience?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

joebro said:


> I'm not worried about being discriminated against. I'm just wondering what US companies will think when reviewing my resume and seeing all my experience is in the UK. Will they look on it favorably or do they not value European tech companies highly and will therefore look down on my experience?


As with so many things, "it depends." Start studying the US "style" of writing "resumés" (i.e. CVs). You need to look at your job search as a type of marketing campaign and get out there and sell yourself. It's expected that your resumé will indicate not what you "did" in each job you have held, but rather what you "accomplished" for your past employers. It's not "experience" they look for, but "accomplishments." You need to show that you understand the US marketplace, and also the UK (or European) marketplace and can potentially help them expand their world domination, or rather "market influence."

The main theme is "what can you do for me?"
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

First - get the lingo right. Tech is used to a lot of odd stuff but HR and recruiters are human. 

Go throug resumes on sites such as LinkedIn and job postings on companies' sites. It will take some effort on your side. Resume writers? A waste of money if you want my professional opinion. The ones charging 1k are generally not industry specialists, often work it as a side gig and will give you two pages of pretty wording. The ones charging 5k are better.

Rule 1 - unless you have a PhD and are applying for C level or an academic posting yiu submit a resume. CV format is also different. 

Country of origin and the other seven sins of an interviewer? It is all fair game as long as it is relevant to the job or yiu know how to ask questions


----------



## joebro (Mar 19, 2016)

Bevdeforges said:


> As with so many things, "it depends." Start studying the US "style" of writing "resumés" (i.e. CVs). You need to look at your job search as a type of marketing campaign and get out there and sell yourself. It's expected that your resumé will indicate not what you "did" in each job you have held, but rather what you "accomplished" for your past employers. It's not "experience" they look for, but "accomplishments." You need to show that you understand the US marketplace, and also the UK (or European) marketplace and can potentially help them expand their world domination, or rather "market influence."
> 
> The main theme is "what can you do for me?"
> Cheers,
> Bev


Fantastic advice. Thank you.


----------



## cvco (Mar 20, 2015)

Its not that anyone hates Brits but you are competing with locals for the same job. Are you willing to work for less money? Why would someone go to the trouble for, what is it, a H-1 or H-1B visa if they can pick up a local in 30 seconds with no problems? Im not against you, just saying what foreigners are up against. Best way to find your answers is to start applying for jobs which is often done online these days. Search and apply for 50 or 100 Product Manager jobs and see if anyone wants to talk further. 

Also, long term, solid employment has been gone for years. Today you get a project and when the project completes you are unemployed again. Re-employment might be even harder than getting the first job, its hard to say. You personally might be the cat's meow to someone and have no trouble finding any job you want. Some people are lucky like that. But for others who struggle, its times like this I usually advocate for such people starting their own companies, even if its on your kitchen table because project-oriented opportunities might be far easier to catch than a salaried job.

Last thing, under Obama importation of you may have been easier. Under Trump, putting Americans first and foreigners to the back of the bus, it may prove harder or much different. Time will tell. Maybe you want to get on this fast before potential rule changes take effect. I wish you good luck in any case.


----------



## joebro (Mar 19, 2016)

cvco said:


> Its not that anyone hates Brits but you are competing with locals for the same job. Are you willing to work for less money? Why would someone go to the trouble for, what is it, a H-1 or H-1B visa if they can pick up a local in 30 seconds with no problems? Im not against you, just saying what foreigners are up against. Best way to find your answers is to start applying for jobs which is often done online these days. Search and apply for 50 or 100 Product Manager jobs and see if anyone wants to talk further.
> 
> Also, long term, solid employment has been gone for years. Today you get a project and when the project completes you are unemployed again. Re-employment might be even harder than getting the first job, its hard to say. You personally might be the cat's meow to someone and have no trouble finding any job you want. Some people are lucky like that. But for others who struggle, its times like this I usually advocate for such people starting their own companies, even if its on your kitchen table because project-oriented opportunities might be far easier to catch than a salaried job.
> 
> Last thing, under Obama importation of you may have been easier. Under Trump, putting Americans first and foreigners to the back of the bus, it may prove harder or much different. Time will tell. Maybe you want to get on this fast before potential rule changes take effect. I wish you good luck in any case.


I'd be on a CR-1, so I would be in direct competition with a local - the visa situation shouldn't influence anything. 

It would be my experience in the UK against a locals experience. That's why I was asking the question.


----------

